# Any alternative to Eheim Outlet and inlet pieces



## fishyfriends (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking for the outlet and intake plastic pieces at big als yesterday and it was $25 for the outlet piece (a small hard plastic pipe) and $17 for the intake piece (a smaller hard plastic pipe) - so that is $50 for the two with tax. Insane for less than a foot of plastic between the two of them.

I didn't choose to have an Eheim filter - it is what came with my tank and while I like the filter enough I can't justify $50 for those parts.

Any alternatives? I have the hoses just need a way to have them rest over the edge of the tank so they don't fall out...

Or do I have to pay the ransom for these pieces?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure what Eheim filter you have but you can probabaly find the intake and output Eheim tubes for less at other retailers including Angelfins, MOPS, Pets and Ponds and J&L Aquatics.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28264&zenid=4a72d9b1c42181700e55e944b2a3708c

http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods/aquarium-supplies/parts/eheim.html?p=2

Or you can make your own from parts purchased from the inground sprinkler department at Home Depot or Lowes. Just pake sure to glue them so they don't leak.
--
Paul


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Lily pipes are really nice looking in my opinion. Use them in conjunction with clear tubing. I ordered an acrylic lily pipe set from ebay. They did take awhile to arrive.


----------

